# truck stuck on full throttle!!!!!



## 76Dat620 (Apr 23, 2009)

my 1976 datsun pick-up is stuck on full throttle!! Its my full time driver to drive to school and work so any help would be awesome. as soon as i start it up it starts screaming, the accelerator cable seems to be fine and doesnt it stick. please help!!!!


----------



## fnstone (Dec 7, 2010)

If you found the problem I'd also like to know what it was. 
Mine sticks and I suspect the high speed throttle plate sticks open.
Using "Sea Foam" helps, but I'm looking at doing a rebuild.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if the cable is sliding freely inside the housing, then it has to be the linkage on the carb,or t/b plate
(alot of time when you lose a ground, the throttle cable acts as a ground and will weld itself to the cable housing, freezing it)


----------

